# iPod Dock Connector Accessories Compatibility



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if the new dock connector accessories are (or even possibly) able to work with older the 3G iPod? Griffin's site states that they work with: 

• 5th Generation iPod with Video
• iPod nano
• iPod Photo
• iPod U2 Special Edition
• iPod mini
• 4th Generation iPod with Click Wheel

Is there really a difference on the dock side of things? The iPods have always had the same dock connector, and the same pin-out config. on them. So why wouldn't the new devices be able to use the same serial connection for remote, and the same line out connection. TECH. DATA HERE and HERE 

I have always figured it would be possible to control the ipod with a remote through the dock connector, but no company has ever marketed one. My ultimate goal would be to have my itrip, and a remote plugged into my iPod at the same time. 

Now that these accessories have come out, they claim they won't work my 3G iPod. I just don't understand why they would work on every other iPod with dock connector, except for the 3G. 

Anyone care to explain / experiment / comment?

PS - I would try it myself, but I live in the 'boonies' and the only way for me to try one of the accessories would be to buy one online and then i'm screwed if it doesn't work (no/expensive returns)


----------

